

AppleCare: No Smokers Need Apply - billswift
http://meganmcardle.theatlantic.com/archives/2009/11/applecare_no_smokers_need_appl.php#comments

======
billswift
Here's the article discussed in the post
[http://consumerist.com/5408885/smoking-near-apple-
computers-...](http://consumerist.com/5408885/smoking-near-apple-computers-
creates-biohazard-voids-warranty) , but it doesn't give any real information
either.

------
duncanj
I thought the discussion of computers from smoking households was interesting.

